# Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?



## Yellowbear (17. Februar 2014)

*Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

Gab ja vor kurzem eine News, bei der einige die Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage gestellt haben. Mich würde mal die Situation hier im Forum interessieren.
_Mir ist bewusst, dass "Illegales Streaming" nicht unbedingt die korrekte Bezeichnung ist, da in diesem Bereich noch einiges rechtlich nicht geklärt ist. Ich denke aber, man weiß was gemeint ist._


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

Hm. Ist bei mir nicht so einfach. Mehrfach abstimmen wäre da hilfreich.

Filme:

- Die guten Filme kaufe ich als Blu-ray
- Die, die es mir nicht wert sind sie zu kaufen, schaue ich auf Sky

Serien:

- Top Serien Kauf bei iTunes
- Ansonsten Streaming über Watchever und Lovefilm, oder im Pay TV


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

Mehrfachnennung nicht möglich, daher in meinen Augen eine unsinnige Umfrage:
# Free-TV
# Kino
# gekaufte Speichermedien
wären meine Antworten und ich bin mir sicher, ich bin nicht der einzige, der gerne mehrere Kreuze setzen möchte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

HAHA!

Eine Umfrage einer Abmahnkanzlei. Je weiter der Balken bei illegal außschlägt, um so mehr klingelt die Kasse.


----------



## Yellowbear (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> HAHA!
> 
> Eine Umfrage einer Abmahnkanzlei. Je weiter der Balken bei illegal außschlägt, um so mehr klingelt die Kasse.



Man sieht doch nichtmal, wer für was gestimmt hat, nichtmal ich. 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Mehrfachnennung nicht möglich, daher in meinen Augen eine unsinnige Umfrage:



Sorry, ich würds ändern, wenn ich könnte. Man beachte aber das Wort "hauptsächlich" in der Fragestellung, vielleicht fällt dann die Antwort leichter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

Filme generell per Datenträger ( Blu Ray ) und Serien auf DVD oder Free TV ( auch wenn es extrem nervt mit der dusseligen Werbung ).


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. Februar 2014)

Nur auf BluRay oder DVD ansonsten 1080p ihr wisst Bescheid


----------



## beercarrier (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

also tv schau ich gar nicht (evtl ör), selbst wenn würde ich nicht fernseh gucken sondern werbung mit film-/serienausschnitten. z.b. bei der the big bang theory dauert eine folge ca 20min im tv ca 45min.

bleibt nur:
serien/dokus/filme im legalen streaming, z.b. mediatheken, lovefilm
kino
was es bei beiden nicht gibt illegal (ok ich nutze kein itunes aber ich wähle auch nicht die npd, ansonsten werden erst alle legalen quellen ausgeschöpft)


----------



## jaggerbagger (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

Kino und DVD/Blurays.

Filme hauptsächlich auf Bluray, aber nur die, die mir auch wirklich gefallen.
Lieblingsserien werden auch immer gekauft.

Bin ein Sammler  furchtbar, aber hab das Zeug gerne rumstehen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*



Yellowbear schrieb:


> Man beachte aber das Wort "hauptsächlich" in der Fragestellung, vielleicht fällt dann die Antwort leichter.


Nö, kein Stück.


----------



## Wiggo (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

Zumeist Free TV. Wenn mich ein Film begeistert, wird die DVD gekauft.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

Filme soweit es geht auf Blurays und Serien über Watchever.

FreeTV Filme zum Teil auch auf ORF


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

[x] Gekaufte Speichermedien --> *Blu-ray*


----------



## Tommi1 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie konsumiert ihr Filme/Serien hauptsächlich?*

Ich kaufe die als Speichermedium (Blu-Ray oder DVD), schaue sie mir über den Blu Ray Player an, dann wird es als kopie (soweit möglich) auf eine Festplatte im PC gespeichert und hab dann jederzeit zugriff über einen Media-Player, welcher auch am Heimkinosystem hängt.
Dann können die Originalen nämlich schön im Regal stehen.


----------

